

Ruby 2.1.2 is released - merrua
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2014/05/09/ruby-2-1-2-is-released/

======
wbond
While I imagine that most Windows Ruby users already know this, I found it
surprising that there still has not been an installer for Ruby 2.1 released
for Windows. It appears there is at least one test failing on Windows that no
one has had the time to fix.

Considering that we are almost half way to the 2.2 release date (Dec 2014), it
seems like Windows support may end up becoming a second-class citizen.

~~~
venus
I'd say Windows has been a second class citizen for a long time for any of the
unix-centric open source languages. Ruby, Python, even node - you're fighting
an uphill battle trying to do anything on Windows.

I'm sort of amazed they've made it run at all, the systems are so different.
I'd advise anyone trying to run any of these systems on Windows to use a linux
VM.

~~~
toyg
_> Ruby, Python, even node_

Nope: Windows support in Python is good and well-maintained, afaik. It boils
down to attention for neophytes, really, and applications in education... a
field where Python has much more mindshare than Ruby or node (IMHO).

~~~
wbond
I concur. I've found Windows support in the Python community to be pretty
good. The Ruby community seems to have more of a focus on posix platforms.

~~~
venus
Point taken. However, like I said above, I know a few startups who use python,
and the only Windows boxes there are for IE testing. Certainly no-one deploys
on it. Academic computing seems to be a different world, though.

~~~
wbond
While I do lots of web work, the majority of my work with Python is as a
scripting language embedded in a cross-platform app (Sublime Text). There are
easily hundreds of thousands of developers who use that work on a daily basis.

The Windows support in Python is extensive enough I was able to write a web-
client using ctypes and the native Windows network API to better support users
with funky proxies and so forth.

------
jrnkntl
FYI this was released 10 days ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718581)

~~~
stanislavb
Good point! I though I've checked ruby-lang last 10 days...

------
stanislavb
That's really good news. I hope the different GC issues that required tuning
and patching of 2.1.1 have been fixed.

~~~
excid3
Readline definitely got fixed so you no longer have to apply patches to get it
to compile.

------
Pacabel
Is there anything particularly notable about this release? The release notes
make it sound quite minor, with a small handful of bug fixes.

~~~
e79
There are some GC bug fixes that address some edge cases.

~~~
timr
It's more than just an edge case -- you're very likely to encounter the bugs
that were fixed if you allocate large objects in a rails request handler. You
should upgrade.

